# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  morpheus #8621, Χαλάνδρι

## [email protected]

> Προς το παρόν είμαι πελάτης στον Nikolo, αλλά προβλέπεται BB με τον thalexan με τον οποίον είμαστε πολύ κοντά.
> Ο κόμβος αυτη τη στιγμή έχει ενα Linsys WRT54G με OpenWRT που πέφτει πελάτης στο AP του nikolo, και ένα ταρατσοPC με 2 CM6 που περιμένουν να συνδεθούν εναγωνίως.
> 
> Η ορατότητα μου δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολη λόγω χαμηλού ύψους, θα βαλω φωτος στο Wind μολις μπορέσω.


Πλέον ο κόμβος ειναι BB!

Ο *router* ειναι P3 850Mhz με 64MB RAM, 512MB Compact Flash, 4πλο miniPCI adaptor και 3 CM6 προς το παρόν. Το λειτουργικο ειναι Linux Slackware με madwifi και quagga.
Η μία CM9 ειναι ελευθερη και θα παει σε 3ο BB ή σε AP αν υπάρχει κόσμος γυρω που θα βοηθηθεί.
Έχει μπει και αρκετά ψηλός ιστός που βελτίωσε πολύ την ορατότητα. Βλέπω ικανοποιητικά Χολαργό και Παλαιό Ψυχικό-Γαλάτσι, καθώς και τη γύρω περιοχή μου. 
To λινκ με nikolo δεν υπάρχει πλέον, ίσως βγει σε a πλεον μελλοντικά.

*Αναζητώ* link προς *Βορεια*

Links:
*thalexan (#872* - CM6 - Feeder nvak - 60cm dish
*spef (#8506)* - CM6 - Feeder nvak - 80cm dish



Επιπλεον λειτουργει ο *server* 10.47.149.3 αποτελούμενος απο εναν Athlon 64 με 1GB RAM. Το λειτουργικο ειναι Debian με BIND, lighttpd, mysql, php κλπ

Services:
*http://jinzora.morpheus.awmn* - Το γνωστο jinzora2, που λειτουργει προς το παρον δοκιμαστικα, με λιγα mp3s. Ειναι ανοιχτο για streaming και download
*http://radio.morpheus.awmn:8000* - Icecast server, τροφοδοτειται απο mpd, που ελεγχεται απο το jinzora (χρειάζεται Login για αυτο  ::  )
*DNS server 10.47.149.3* - Σερβίρει Internet και awmn

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και δεν έχουμε δεδομένα από την θέση σου … εκδηλώνω ενδιαφέρον για την σύνδεση είτε vhatzi με εσένα είτε wolfpack… 
Μια διαδρομή προς τα εκεί είναι μέσα στα ζητούμενα με την προϋπόθεση ότι από την άλλη μεριά θα βρεθείς προς Παπάγο, Χολαργό, ψυχικό κτλ …  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Έβαλα φωτος στο Wind, ρίξτε μια ματιά οι γείτονες.
Όπως γράφω πάντως και στη σελίδα του κόμβου, δεν αποτυπώνεται όλη η ορατότητα σε φωτογραφίες. Οπότε αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος αλλα το σπιτι του στις φωτο ειναι κρυμμένο ας μην απογοητευθει αμέσως! Μπορεί αν μετακινηθώ στην ταράτσα μου ή σηκωθώ λίγο να τον δω.

EDIT: Για τους δύο κόμβους που μου προτείνεις netraptor δυστυχώς τους "βλέπω" και τους δύο στην ίδια ακριβώς κατεύθυνση, προς την οποία είμαι κλεισμένος. 
Απο τι βλέπω απο το WIND υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βλέπω τους Rooster2 ή Argi

Στη φωτο το ταρατσοPC μου αγωνιά να συνδεθει!

----------


## Telis

για κανε κανα τσεκ αν βλεπεις το ΑΡ μου - awmn2239-AP -

----------


## [email protected]

Έκανα σκαν προχτες και δεν το έπιασα, αν και ομολογώ οτι επειδή έψαχνα για ένα συγκεκριμένο BB link σε a δεν έκανα πολύ συστηματικο scan σε b.
Αυτη τη στιγμή είναι ψιλοχύμα η κατάσταση στην ταράτσα, όταν τα ξαναστησω μεσα στις επομενες μερες θα σε ψάξω.

----------


## [email protected]

Λοιπον σήμερα με ΠΟΛΥ πρόχειρη στόχευση επιτεύχθη Link με τον Thalexan (#872 ::  με σημα απο τη μερια μου -75 με -80 μεσω του οποίου κατέβασα απο ftp 5-6 hops μακρυα με 1.8 MB/S
Δυστυχως η κατάσταση απο τη μερια μου ειναι ακομα αρκετά χύμα ώστε να μην έχω τη δυνατότητα για περισσότερες δοκιμες (με το ενα χερι στο λαπτοπ και το αλλο στο πιατο και τον αερα να λυσομαναει)
Πάντως προχτες με προσεκτικοτερη στόχευση είδα -65 περιπου σημα αρα το Link λογικα θα βγει άνετα.
Μένει να σταθεροποιήσω τον ιστο απο τη μεριά μου.

Για τη συνέχεια, υπάρχει σχετική θέα προς νέο Ψυιχικο (Λάμπρο ακούς ::  και προς Χολαργό (+ μια τρυπα προς Αγ. Παρασκευη περίπου προς την περιοχη του Preston αλλα όχι προς τον ίδιο)
Ιδού και τα τεκμήρια:

----------


## lambrosk

Αγαπητέ morpheusm και λοιποί βόρειοι...
δεν έχει νόημα προς το παρόν να κάνω άλλα λινκ προς βορά!
αν ήταν να συνέχιζα βλέπω πάρα πολλούς απο Βορά και θα έβγαζα και Telis και άλλους αρκετούς...
Εχω 2 λινκ βόρεια ένα με Μαρούσι και ένα με Τούφα Χαλανδρίου και ψάχνω νότια διέξοδο για να υπάρξει τράφικ και αποσυμφόρηση...
άλλωστε αυρό είναι και το νόημα του δικτύου... όχι μόνο λινκς προς μια μεριά...
και αν βγάλω και 2 νότια (ή αν δεν είναι εφικτό να βγούν) και μοιράζονται και εξυπηρετούντε όλες οι περιοχές τότε ευχαρίστως να ξανασκεφτούμε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά , το πάν είναι όμως όταν θα έρχεται ένα λινκ σε εμένα να μην είναι άχρηστο χοπ αλλά να έχει νόημα που περνάει και αυτό προσπαθώ να λύσω....  ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, Λάμπρο, no offence
Πάντως τελικά απο τις φωτο που κατάφερα να βγάλω πρέπει εκτός και αν είμαι πολύ άτυχος να βλέπω αρκετούς προς Χολαργό, και λιγότερους προς Ν. Ψυχικό και Αγ. Παρασκευή.
Ελπίζω οτι θα απαντήσει κάποιος

----------


## atzo

Μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες προς το μέρος μου (είδα την φωτό που έλεγε Ν. Ψυχικό, αλλά εγώ είμαι πιο δεξιά);
Έχω οπτική επαφή προς τα εσένα, δεν ξέρω μήπως σε κόβει κάποια πολυκατοικία...

Το στίγμα μου μπορείς να το βρείς στο wind

----------


## [email protected]

Πιο δεξια μπορω να δω απλα θα πρεπει να πρωτα να στησω τον ιστο. Θα προσπαθησω παντως να βγαλω καλύτερες φωτογραφίες προς Ν. Ψυχικό.

*Μόλις έστησα ενα beacon σε 801.11b στο καναλι 1 (κατακόρυφη πόλωση) με essid "awmn-8621-beacon" που κοιτάει προς Χολαργο* αλλα ειναι σε χαμηλο προς το παρον ιστο. Δοκιμασε παντως atzo και εσυ αν σου είναι εύκολο να το σκαναρεις, είναι σκετο feeder οποτε θα εχει αρκετα ανοιχτη δεσμη. Αν μου πεις ποτε θα κανεις το σκαν μπορω να το γυρισω και καλυτερα προς τα εσενα, απλα το εχω προς Χολαργο τώρα γιατι προς τα εκει βλέπω πιο πολύ.

----------


## atzo

Δες παρακάτω που περίπου είμαι. Μόνο με ιστό και την προϋπόθεση ότι έχεις οπτική από εκεί και πέρα!

----------


## [email protected]

Για να σε δω εκει μου φαινεται κομαμτακι δυσκολο με λογικο ιστο. (θέλω να είμαι διακριτικος τουλάχιστον αρχικα ωστε να μην προκαλέσω πολυ τους γυρω)
Οπότε προς το παρόν την αφήνουμε αυτήν την ιδέα

----------


## [email protected]

*Beacon down* λόγω αέρα. Έχει λυσάξει να φυσάει εδω περα, κατάφερε και τούμπαρε ιστό 2μ σε βάση ομπρέλας κήπου με μόνο ενα feeder πανω.

----------


## [email protected]

Απο εχθες έχει σηκωθει και δουλέυει το BB morpheus-thalexan σε a. Χωρίς κεντραρισμα και απο τις δυο μεριες, και με μετρηση απο ftp 5-6 hops μακρια ειδα διψηφια Mbit/s. Σε Bittorrent ειδα 1.6-1.7 MBytes/sec.

Φυσικα δεν έχω σηκώσει bgp αφού ακομα δεν εχω 2ο ΒΒ.
Απο το απόγευμα θα βάλω μια Stella 17db ως beacon σε b για να μπορεί να με σκαναρει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για Link. Μόνο ρίξτε ενα μύνημα εδω ή/και PM για να έχω γυρισει την κεραια προς τη σωστη κατευθυνση

----------


## simfun

Αυτή είναι η θέα μου από την ταράτσα προς morpheus.

----------


## [email protected]

Το σπίτι μου, η μάλλον ο εναέριος χώρος του απιτιού μου είναι στον κύκλο στην φωτό. Η Ασπρη πολυκατοικια είναι μπροστα αριστερά μου (δηλ σε αυτην τη φωτο δεν εμποδιζει, αλλα είναι διπλα στην line of sight, ενώ η εκκλησία είναι πιο πισω.

Επιπλέον φωτο υπάρχουν στο ftp://10.47.146.34 που λειτουργεί δοκιμαστικα.

Μόλις στήθηκε και παλι προχειρα το beacon προς Χοαλργο, αλλα σε ψηλότερη θεση απο πριν. essid awmn-8621-beacon, καναλι 11

----------


## simfun

Το scan που έκανα προς morpheus.

----------


## [email protected]

Οκ, με πιάνεις άρα.
Μην σε ανησυχει το σημα (-84), υπολογισε +1 πιατο (+10~15db), -10 μετρα RG58 (+5 db), και καλή στόχευση και θα βγε3ι εύκολ πιστεύω το λινκ.
Δώσε μου μονο λιγες μερες να τελειωσω με τη διπλωματικη (ελπίζω) για να στησω το iface. Εσυ εισαι ετοιμος απο εξοπλισμό;

----------


## simfun

Έχω και γω κάποιες εκκρεμότητες με τον εξοπλισμό. Μιλάμε πάντα για a έτσι?

----------


## [email protected]

Ναι, φυσικά α
Απο μεριας μου υπάρχει έτοιμο το ταρατσοPC με καρτα CM6, pigtail Κλπ, το πιατο το έχω, μενει να παρω ενα feeder ακομα και να στησω τον ιστο.
Α, και να στησω quagga  ::  
Αν θελεις κάποια βοηθεια στο στήισμο και έχω χρόνο θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω και να γνωριστούμε

----------


## [email protected]

Λοιπον μετα απο μακρόχρονη κυοφορια σηκώθηκε σοβαρός ιστός, με οπτική προς Χολαργό-Παπάγου. Έχει μπεί το κλασικό beacon (awmn-8621-bbtest, κατακόρυφη πόλωση, κανάλι 1, με dhcp στο 192.168.3.1)

Εφόσον βρεθεί το άλλο άκρο απλά βάζω το feeder για 5Ghz επάνω και ειμαστε έτοιμοι για Link. Επιπλέον θα φροντίσω να ξανανέβει το link μου με thalexan που είχε πέσει, και θα δω αν μπορει και ο nikolo να κανουμε bb που θα βγει εύκολα

----------


## simfun

Θα προσπαθήσω να σκανάρω μέσα στο ΣΚ.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

OK, πάντως αφού με έπιανες στο προηγούμενο scan, τώρα θα με πιάνεις και καλύτερα, αφού είναι και ψηλότερα η κεραία.
Αφού γίνει το scan, είσαι έτοιμος μετά για link?

----------


## simfun

Προς το παρόν έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό σε b. Aν βρεθεί πάντως κάποιος πιο έτοιμος από μένα, καλύτερα προχώρα το.

----------


## [email protected]i

Το linksys αντικαταστάθηκε απο μια CM9 που πεφτει στο AP του nikolo.
(Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το Link δείχνει να παίζει καλά αν και το AP ειναι linksys)

Αναβιώθηκε το Link με thalexan σε a. Βέβαια αφού και εγώ και ο thalexan είμαστε πελάτες, δε ρουτάρουμε κινηση.
Μόλις βγάλω αλλο ενα BB Link θα μπει και ο thalexan BB me ton lebyathan και θα κλεισει ο κυκλος κανονικα

----------


## pathfinder

> Το linksys αντικαταστάθηκε απο μια CM9 που πεφτει στο AP του nikolo.
> (Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το Link δείχνει να παίζει καλά αν και το AP ειναι linksys)
> 
> Αναβιώθηκε το Link με thalexan σε a. Βέβαια αφού και εγώ και ο thalexan είμαστε πελάτες, δε ρουτάρουμε κινηση.
> Μόλις βγάλω αλλο ενα BB Link θα μπει και ο thalexan BB me ton lebyathan και θα κλεισει ο κυκλος κανονικα


Εχω ενα ελευθερο if Θες να σου γυρισω ενα AP σε b Να σκαναρεις?

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, πες μου οταν εισαι έτοιμος.
(Έπιασε και αυτη η κωλοβροχη ρε γμτ)

----------


## pathfinder

> ΟΚ, πες μου οταν εισαι έτοιμος.
> (Έπιασε και αυτη η κωλοβροχη ρε γμτ)


Γυρισα το if μου σε b ssid: awmn-6812-AP

Για δες και πες μου

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν μας πιάνει εμάς Μιχάλη...  ::  είμαστε στο ίδιο πάνω κάτω ύψος με αρκετούς ενδιάμεσους λίγο πιο ψηλούς...

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν έκανα πλήρες scan γιατι δεν έχω 2ο ατομο να κουνάει την κεραία, αλλά γυρνώντας το πιατο προς τη γενική κατευθυνση σου δεν σε έπιασα (έπιασα το AP του Afana)

Θα το γυρίσω σε a προς τον spef τώρα να δώ αν βγαίνει κάτι απο εκεί

----------


## [email protected]

Σηκώθηκε το link με spef, μενει να γίνει καλή στόχευση.
Σηκώθηκε και quagga, δουλεύει καλα so far.

Το λινκ με nikolo εχει καταργηθει, μεχρι τουλάχιστον ο nikolo να μπορει να μου γυρισεις BB interface. Ισως αυτο γινει "σπάζοντας" το link του με YGK. Δηλαδή να βγει το YGK-thalexan και morpheus-nikolo

----------


## [email protected]

Ο κόμβος ειναι εκτος λειτουργίας λόγω ανεξιχνίαστου προς το παρόν προβλήματος του router.
'Οταν κοπάσει λίγο ο καιρός θα ανεβω για πιο ενδελεχή έλεγχο

----------


## [email protected]

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν η μπαταρία της mobo που τελειωσε και το pc εμενε στο POST περιμενοντας F1 για να συνεχισει.

Αλλάχτηκε η μπαταρια και πλεον ολα ΟΚ!

----------


## [email protected]

Ο κομβος θα ειναι down Για λίγο για να γινει μετάβαση σε Compact Flash και OpenWRT

----------


## [email protected]

> Ο κομβος θα ειναι down Για λίγο για να γινει μετάβαση σε Compact Flash και OpenWRT


Αρχικα με κουρασε το motherboard που δεν ηθελε με τιποτα να bootarei απο CF. Τελικα τα καταφερε αλλα το OpenWRT με κουρασε, σε σχεση με το Slackware που εχω συνηθισει, οποτε τωρα λειτουργει OpenWRT προσωρινα αλλα με 1 Link για να μη ρουταρει κινηση γιατι κανει διαφορα κουλα στο firewall, και απο αυριο θα περαστει το παλιο καλο Slackware στην CF με τη βοήθεια του apoikou

----------


## alasondro

/etc/init.d/firewall stop  ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Ναι, οκ αλλα τοτε γιατι εκατσα και εμαθα iptables και ρυθμισα το firewall του slackware???

+Παιζει να ειναι κατι σπασμενο στο image που εφτιαξα και εβαλα γιατι πχ δεν κανει Ping, ενω περνανε Ping απο αλλα PC

----------


## [email protected]

O κόμβος πλεον δουλέυει και πάλι με το παλιό καλο Slackware, αλλά πλεον περασμενο σε CF.
Μαγειρεύεται 3ο link με τον πολύ κοντινό κόμβο #11683 που αν αποφασισει να εξελιχθει σε BB θα βοηθήσει πολύ την περιοχή αφού έχει αρκετό ύψος για να βγαλει ευκολα links

----------


## thalexan

> Μαγειρεύεται 3ο link με τον πολύ κοντινό κόμβο #11683 που αν αποφασισει να εξελιχθει σε BB θα βοηθήσει πολύ την περιοχή αφού έχει αρκετό ύψος για να βγαλει ευκολα links


Για ό,τι χρειαστεί το παιδί εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## [email protected]

Προστεθηκε στο Wind πανοραμικη φωτο απο την κορυφη του ιστου.
Ξεκινα απο Ανατολικα (αριστερο ακρο)
Θυμιζω οτι αναζητειται 3ο link, αλλα οχι προς Νοτο, καθοτι η περιοχη (εγω και ο thalexan) εχουμε πλεον 2 Link προς τα εκει.

----------


## [email protected]

Ανανεώθηκε το πρώτο post με τις υπηρεσιες που εχουν μπει στον server.
Παν σχόλιο δεκτό!

----------


## [email protected]

Ο κόμβος μετα απο μια μακρά περίοδο απουσίας ετοιμάζεται για αναβίωση.
Υπάρχει ενα Alix 2c2 με 2 καρτες 4κατα 95% ετοιμο να ανεβει στην ταρατσα, και σκεψεις για περαιτερω αναπτυξη εαν υπάρξει ανταπόκριση
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------


## acoul

nice to cU back  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Αποκαταστάθηκε και το link με thalexan οποτε πλεον η νησίδα μας ψάχνει διέξοδο προς τν απεραντοσυνη του AWMN!

----------


## [email protected]

Μόλις σήκωσα ενα Interface σε a (5.6Ghz - channel 120 - κατακόρυφη πόλωση) που κοιτάει προς Νέο Ψυχικό - Παπάγου, με essid "awmn-morpheus-bbtest".
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ριξει ενα σκαναρισμα

----------

